# Pepperdine?



## laytonw5 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys,

 So I learned in another thread that Pepperdine has an MFA in screenwriting. I looked it up and it seems like a pretty cool program, but given that I've never heard of it - I'm curious as to how it's ranked and how reputable it is within the industry. 

 Do any of you know anything at all about this program? Insight would be appreciated!


----------



## robot_m (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's the little I know:

it's supposed to be one of the most beautiful campuses of any college in the world.

it's supposed to be very conservative.


----------



## skipper (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey laytonw5, I was accepted into Pepperdine's screenwriting program and even though I didn't end up there, I might be able to tell you a little bit about it. 

I spoke with the program chair about the program and here's what I got from the conversation - it's a young program, I believe the incoming class this year is only the second class. 

Pepperdine is a Christian school and Christian beliefs and values inspire their mission statement - "strengthening lives for purpose, service, and leadership." 

The chair was very clear that the goal of the screenwriting program is not to create Christian screenwriters, but rather to create writers with a sense of values and ethics.

I've heard mixed reviews of how conservative it is. I think it's definitely not your typical liberal college campus, but I guess your view of the school will depend a lot on how conservative or liberal you are. 

I don't think their screenwriting program has it's own distinct reputation yet, but given the reputation of Pepperdine's other programs, I wouldn't be surprised if it quickly builds a good reputation in the industry.

I think your best bet will be to contact someone at Pepperdine for more information and to get a better feel for the school!


----------



## J T R (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm in the program now and will say this: professors are great. All active in the industry, unlike some of the other schools in the area. Check out the adjunct professors. Location's good, too. Conservative school, yes. Professors and colleagues have not really been.


----------

